# Only One Left???



## westernwizard (Feb 11, 2012)

i have a 1957-1958 western auto wizard. its truly a bolens but western auto bought it and put their own name and paint on it but it cam with all bolens attachments. My grandpa bought it new and its been in the family since. i found all the attachments in his yard but the disc. if anyone knows where i could find one please let me know.
i plan on restoring it soon and get the original clinton engine put back in it. it has a 3.5hp brigs and will drag a 24-30" wide tree 10' long not even bog down. i have the snow blade, cultivator, harrow, plow, and potato shovel.
i will get pics posted soon.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome tothe forum! That looks like a great resto project! Hopefully,someone can help you find a disc.Good luck!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome to TF.
Looking forward to your project updates.


----------



## westernwizard (Feb 11, 2012)

thanks for that link. that is the only other one i seen.


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

westernwizard, welcome aboard, wow, that will be a awesome project, so nice to have so many attachments. good luck finding the disc.


----------

